# Aristocraft 10' Radius switch ...



## SFgiantsfan (Sep 5, 2010)

I just ordered a pair of wide radius (10') switches from aristocraft. And here is my problem... 

 

Even with the 6" straight they sell ... it ends up being a tad longer than 2ft... 


How do you guys deal with this?? If I used this switch in part of an oval, the only solution I see is leaving a small gap in the rails on the other side to balance out the lengths...


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

"How do you guys deal with this??"
I just cut a piece of track to the proper size to make up the gap.

"the _*only*_ solution I see is leaving a small gap in the rails on the other side to balance out the lengths..."

Or..., put a turnout of the same length on the other side to balance it out.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

It has been a long time since I used these switches, but if you are making a passing siding with the switches facing each other, I think that the LGB 1' straight track (1000) will fill in the space and the LGB 6' piece (1015) will make up the difference if you aren't pairing up the switches. If those don't work an hacksaw is the next option. You will have to use a hacksaw if you are going to use the Aristo 10' diameter curve to bring the siding parallel to the main line.

I took out my Aristo 10' switches several years ago and replaced them with the LGB 18000 series switches. 


Chuck


----------



## SFgiantsfan (Sep 5, 2010)

^Ill check out the LGB straight. 

Thanks


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

It is not unusual to have to cut track to mate the loops in your layout. I would cut a piece to make the switch match the straight piece. I have mostly LGB switches and have to do it with those.


----------

